# What is your schooling preference?



## 4ndr3w (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess what I am trying to find out is, how many homeschool, private, public, etc.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 11, 2005)

I prefer homeschool, but my Wife won't let me stay home, so I would go to private school but I can't afford it, so I guess I would choose a public school. Oh, are we talking about the Kids here?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm probably going to employ all of the above at some point in bringing up my children. 

I like your picture, by the way, Andrew. But, at the same time, an even better picture would be of someone sitting amongst a congergation and *listening* to the preaching of the word.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 11, 2005)

Sean:

Lol.

Yeah, if we're talking about ouselves here, then I prefer "Starbucks School" or "Pub-Schooling"


----------



## Scot (Jan 11, 2005)

Homeschool - don't want the state raising and indoctrinating my kids.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

Homeschooling.

Private Christian schools have a place, definitely, but the primary source or means of education should be directly in the hands of parents.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2005)

non-government schools


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2005)

conviction says homeschool...a good (unfortunately expensive) Christian school would come in a sad second.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 11, 2005)

My dh and I consider ourselves "survivors" of public school. I was homeschooled for the last 3 years of high school and though it wasn't the best experience for me I've committed to homeschooling our children with the help of my dh.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> My dh and I consider ourselves "survivors" of public school. I was homeschooled for the last 3 years of high school and though it wasn't the best experience for me I've committed to homeschooling our children with the help of my dh.



Survivor is right!

Same here, sister!


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> I like your picture, by the way, Andrew. But, at the same time, an even better picture would be of someone sitting amongst a congergation and *listening* to the preaching of the word.



I was tinkering with my new digital camera and was trying out the macro feature. I didn't intend this but it was open to John 10:24 and the commentary in bold says "tell us plainly".


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

anyone have any comments on what christian parents should do in countries where public schooling may be complusory by law?


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> anyone have any comments on what christian parents should do in countries where public schooling may be complusory by law?



Regardless of the situation, I would look to fulfill my responsibilty as a parent to raise my children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. I would make time for my children, reviewing what is being taught them and guide them in the truth. This is not impossible for public schooling. I say "homeschool" if available, but bottom line, we must take initiative to be involved in our children's education and consider ourselves accountable (because we are) to guide them in God's truth.

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by 4ndr3w]


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by satz_
> ...




hmm...that's my opinion too. I was wondering if anyone here feels so strongly about public schooling that if put in such a situation (legally compelled public school for their kids) they would decide it is time to 'obey God and not men'?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> anyone have any comments on what christian parents should do in countries where public schooling may be complusory by law?



You might have an interest in reading Samuel Blumenfeld's book _Is Public Education Necessary?_ In it he details how Christian parents in the US have gone to jail for resisting the state on this very point. 

To give an example: 



> As Christians resumed their responsibilities for educating their children, they found the state reluctant to give up control. In 1978, the State of Nebraska threatened to take children away from parents who chose to educate them at the Calvary Academy; eventually 22 Christian schools were caught up in a seven-year conflict with the state. In 1983, in Louisville, Nebraska, seven fathers spent 93 days in jail because they sent their children to a Christian school. In other places, Christian schools have been harassed by state officials because their teachers were not state certified"”even though many teachers in Christian schools feel that to be state certified would be a sin. Zoning restrictions have been applied to stop churches from beginning Christian schools. In addition to government harassment, Christian schools have had to cope with allegations of racism, inferior instruction, as well as religious fanaticism. Nevertheless, the schools continue to grow.



Source: http://www.fee.org/vnews.php?nid=2697


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

Andrew,

thanks..any idea how i could get that book?

Also, what are your personal views on this matter?

A final note, regarding parents going to jail rather than send their kiddies to public schools, how wise is that exactly? It may make a political point but do the children benefit? With a parent in jail, homeschooling is not going to occur anyway, and the family will face both financial, emotional and spiritual hardship, and at the time where the child is in a formulative phase. 

We are commanded to bring up our children in the fear of the Lord, but as God has not (as far as i know) given any specific prohibition on public schooling, is it not better to go with the public school system and try and make the best of it rather than deprive children of one or more parents?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> Andrew,
> 
> thanks..any idea how i could get that book?
> ...



Mark,

You can obtain Blumenfeld's book here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_9/102-9261914-6374551?v=glance&s=books

My own view is that this is indeed an area where civil disobedience is justified if the state attempts to forcibly intervene to indoctrinate one's children in a statist school. 

It was the civil disobedience of parents such as those in Nebraska which helped paved the way for reform in the area of homeschool laws in America. I think we here in the US owe such parents a debt of gratitude.


----------

